# Your real age - v - your chronological age .... Take the test!



## David H (Dec 19, 2014)

*Take the age test here:*


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm 34 (but really 56!) - I'll take that!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2014)

27! Are they selling something? (soon to be 48).


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm 22! Wouldn't mind seeing that again (im 57)


----------



## David H (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm 27 (a big kid)  I'm really 66


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 19, 2014)

38, and a big kid, Im 68 in a weeks time.


----------



## zuludog (Dec 19, 2014)

It calculates that I'm 33; I'm actually 64

Who'd have thought when I had shoulder length hair and scarlet velvet flares that I'd ever make it to my bus pass?!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 19, 2014)

Wonder if the test makes younger people older? (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Wonder if the test makes younger people older? (Does that make sense?)



Yes, me. It says I'm 32 but my chronological age is 21.

Andy


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Interesting



Oh, I forgot to mention that I specify my chronological age in base 25 at the moment. 

Andy


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

34, but actually 41 so apparently "Young at heart" . Actually 34 was a good year so I'll take that.


----------



## David H (Dec 20, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> Yes, me. It says I'm 32 but my chronological age is 21.
> 
> Andy



Andy the last time you saw 21 was on a hall door.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2014)

Am 51  BUT says I am 34  another big kid


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm actually 64 and it says 26.  I'm not so sure I want to be 26 again really thanks.  Pretty sure we still had bare floorboards in most of the house and I know we had very little furniture, then ....... wouldn't want to do it now !

I couldn't drive; I was having to boil up syringes and my pee - no No NO !!!!


----------



## casey (Dec 20, 2014)

It says I am 21, but am 55 really. Wouldn't mind being 21 again though.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Have to say, I don't mind being '34', as that's about what I feel in my head, but I don't think I would actually want to go back to being any younger. I certainly wouldn't want to be a young person these days, they have so much more to contend with than I had


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got 24 but I'm actually 43.

Wouldn't mind having the body of a 24 year old again but I'm quite settled now so not sure whether I'd actually want to BE young again.  I met my hubby that year so that was a good thing, but didn't have daughter until 10 years later and I can't imagine life without her now!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2014)

29, half my real age. 

Some of the questions are badly thought out; for example, my favourite food depends heavily on the time of year.  In warm weather I like a salad topped with cold fish, or hot fish gently poached in the microwave, but in winter a hearty soup is the thing.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 20, 2014)

Apparently I'm 20. I always swore I'd never grow up!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2015)

Puts a smile on your bracket ! lots of big kids


----------

